# "RunDLL C:\PROG-1\COMMON-1\Sytem\SysMenu.dll" (Moved from Windows 8)



## Sio1689 (Jul 28, 2019)

Keep getting a pop up "RunDLL C:\PROG-1\COMMON-1\Sytem\SysMenu.dll".

I already tried steps looking into the "REGEDIT" and "TASKSCHD.MSC via winR; and still getting this pop up after several reboots.

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See this discussion. https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...d-not-be/809f79e3-db5e-455b-aebb-4c0f66a8babc


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's an adware-related file Lunarlander.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Cookiegal, does the OP require malware removal?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I thought perhaps someone here in General Security could run a tool or two but it can be moved for a deeper malware cleaning as well.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Sio1689* is a first-time poster who hasn't replied back to either of you, so I'm going to hold off submitting any instructions until he/she does reply.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We'll wait until the thread starter replies to see how they wish to proceed but for now we'll leave it here.


----------

